# Is this a decent pre-emergent?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Prepping for spring already.. 

https://www.amleo.com/dimension-25g-pre-emergent-herbicide-25lb-bag/p/ADMDG25/

I have a lawn that's just under 4k sq. feet so I could get 2 uses out of this. It's also the cheapest I've found online at $40. I have never used pre-emergent before (outside of the Scotts Crabgrass Control, garbage..) or even seen a pre emergent sold in stores in my area.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I use Dimension from (SiteOne / Lesco) and it does the job.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is good. I use it for my first application in the spring. I do it to avoid dealing with tanks and water in the cold March (my application time).

I then switch to prodiamine for second application and for fall application. Monty is giving some away with a donation to a charity. More info here. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1274#p25204

In regards to buying online, it is too expensive to buy a heavy granular. You have still have 3 months to find a local place (ie siteone). I think it cost me ~$35 for 50lb bag at Advance Turf solutions.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Great info! I agree about using a granular in March. I don't know if any local turf places, but I'll keep looking. Glad to know I can order this online though!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

http://turf.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Herbicides-safe-on-seedlings-Reicher-2013.pdf


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Great info! I agree about using a granular in March. I don't know if any local turf places, but I'll keep looking. Glad to know I can order this online though!


Not related, but LET'S GO BUFF-A-LO!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

HA, I am a HUGE Bills fan and live about 15 minutes from the stadium. PLAYOFFS!!!!


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Mark, I understand there's a SiteOne on Walden, in Cheektowaga. Tractor supply may be an option too, one in Alden, one in Hamburg. I've also never seen a pre-em on the shelf nearby, but I haven't tried the places listed above. I think many of these product are 'for prefesional use only' due to New York laws. I have a real good garden center near me, (NorthRidge Nurseries in West Seneca) I was planning on giving them a call to talk it out. you may want to do the same.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

chrisben said:


> Mark, I understand there's a SiteOne on Walden, in Cheektowaga. Tractor supply may be an option too, one in Alden, one in Hamburg. I've also never seen a pre-em on the shelf nearby, but I haven't tried the places listed above. I think many of these product are 'for prefesional use only' due to New York laws. I have a real good garden center near me, (NorthRidge Nurseries in West Seneca) I was planning on giving them a call to talk it out. you may want to do the same.


Too funny, I practically live at Northridge all lawn season! That place is my go-to for everything! I only live a few minutes away near French/Borden. I am going to look up SiteOne now, I've never really heard of it or seen it. We might have to meet up at NR someday and talk lawns. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I went and checked out SiteOne. Awesome little place! They've got the goods that's for sure.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Too funny, we just moved from over there. We were in one of the duplexes the back up to the Fire Hall.


----------



## 1Phasthound (Jan 23, 2018)

Ask SiteOne about Screamin Green. It's a great fertilizer with organic matter. They do have a version with prodiamine pre-emergent. One application in the spring (when forsythia flowers are at full bloom) is all you need. Dimension requires 2 applications.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Interesting! I'll definitely ask them about it! I've been wondering, how necessary is PreM if I don't typically get crabgrass or poa? Will it help prevent the weeds I do get? (Mostly Dandelion and other broadleaf weeds).


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes it'll prevent most weeds ;-)


----------

